# remington 243



## Foxbagger3 (Nov 23, 2008)

a remington model 770 243 is on my christmas list for an all around rifle, primarily coyotes and deer. Id like opinions, reviews, thoughts, any info will help. thanks guys


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL GUN!!!!!! My grandpa lets me shoot his and it is sweet, perfect coyote gun but not to pelt friendly. As for deer, nice gun for close to mid range. Very flat shooter. It is a must


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

try the 65.gr vmax and varget flat fast and deadley no exit on yotes from20 to 400 yards with a good hit


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

dont expect too much from the gun. you get what you pay for. its a cheap gun thats built cheap. yeah itll get decent accuracy dont expect one hole groups. if it was my money id go the extra mile and get a 700. they are not much more. its like buying a pop. the off brand might taste alright but its never quite as good as the real thing.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

700 VLS


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

don't know about that gun, but the 243 is awesome. 100gr bullet on deer to 300 yards. 85 gr bullet on coyote to 300 yards. I don't have any problem with hide damamge.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I bought the very gun. It is a tack driver! I shoot 58gr V-Max and 75gr V-Max thru it and it shoots both as accurate. Honest to goodness 3/4" groups. I have to adjust between the 2 weights mind you but once I do they are right in there. I do not shoot deer with it just varmints and crows and it truly inverts anything it touches. I love it.
You will here that it is not the 700...... and you will hear correctly. The action is not as sweet but it is a shooter and for the price and the average shooter you can't go wrong. I bought a Stevens in 22-250. The action is better and it shoots awesome as well. I have read where a few ( quite a few) said between the 2, buy the Stevens.. The remington cost me 325 and the Stevens was 315... I put a Bushnell Banner on it and it has held up real well. Good luck


----------



## d_handley00 (Nov 23, 2008)

if pelt damage is a concern the load up some 90gr sierra fmj's. this bullet in front of some re15 is my best coyote load in 243. sometimes i switch it up and load up some 70gr nosler bt's but mostly my shots are under 200 yds and the fmj does great. i am shooting this out of an rem 700 22" sporter barrel in an hs stock with sightron 3x9x42 scope


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you getting enough of a wound channel with those FMJ's? How many runoffs do you get? any lost dogs?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't waste your money on a Model 770 (a cheap attempt by Remington to take a bite of of the Savage market) spend or save a bit more and go with a Model 700. You will not be sorry...

If you don't want to spend as much as a 700, give the Tikka T3 a look.
My"truck coyote rifle" is a Stainless Steel LH Tikka T3 Lite in 243 shooting my handloads using the 70 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip. This is a sub MOA rifle/ammo combo. I kill a fair number of dogs driving to/from town, when they just don't get out of Dodge fast enough. Stupid coyotes...

As for the 243, IMO it's the best coyote/all around varmint caliber available. It bucks the wind far better than any 22 centerfire and when it hits a dog it puts him down.

I don't have much use for the 243 as a deer/medium game caliber. After killing my share of deer & goats with the 243, I long ago came to the conclusion it's marginal for the job. It does OK as long as long as you are very careful of your shot placement and all factors are perfect. The trouble is that all factors are rarely perfect in big game hunting...


----------

